# Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2010



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
This is the place to sell airride stuff or trade airride stuff. do not post any none airride products in this thread.*The Rules:*

Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE**POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 

Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## TuesdayClub (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2010 (dashrendar)*

RE-5s w/ brackets..... $270 shipped BRAND NEW, NEVER MOUNTED!!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

Ok Big list of parts:
*MK5 Easystreet Slam bags 3-5k miles on them. $550*

















]

*Brand new Wilkerson WaterTrap $25 *








*Brand new
Dual 380c Compressors-$285
Dual 400c Compressors-$295
Dual 444c Compressors-$295 *
*Smoked 10 Switchbox- $27
2 Gallon Black Steel tank brand new- $55
1 New Rear Airlift mkv bag- $66
Can see it in the back of the top pic
1 New Uvair air house 2 bag- $60
1 Used Viair 380c compressor used for about a year- $125
5 switchbox Chrome used for 9 months- $55*

All prices are without shipping unless otherwise noted. Accept Paypal



_Modified by royalaird at 3:28 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*FS: Front Uvair brackets*

As the title states, I have at least 2 sets of Uvair front brackets to be used on Macphearson style front strut setups (all watercooled vw's). These go for $80 a set from aac, I want $30 per set. Shipping is on your dime, but shouldn't cost much more than $7-8 to ship a set of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FS: Front Uvair brackets (16v_HOR)*

Up for sale i have a Brand new Chrome 380 compressor 
















$150 plus shipping 
will consider trades 
Looking for (air)
- (2) 3 or 5 gallon chrome stainless tanks
-Easy street manifolds 
-400 or 480 chrome compressors 
* Shoot me a PM if you have anything (Dosn't Have to be Air) else related mk4 GLI *


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: FS: Front Uvair brackets (glimark)*

SOLD


_Modified by wrdvento at 4:13 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

8 3/8" asco valves with all fittings for 3/8" line and 1/8" gauge lines 200 plus shipping
5 gallon 8 port tank 50 plus shipping
SMC 1/2" water trap 20 plus spipping
_Modified by no vtec 4me at 6:38 PM 4-13-2010_


_Modified by no vtec 4me at 7:24 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## sneezer (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2010 (dashrendar)*

ran into the need for some money so im sellinggggg.....
all of which is brand new!!
VIAR 350 compressor
2 Universal air front bags
5 gallon tank
a whole BUNCH of fittings (t's and plugs and l's)
100 feet of 1/4 line (DOT approved)
look to get around 600 plus some shipping, paid more then that and im just trying to get my money back. i was building a kit and decided that i can spend any more money putting one together. the only other things you would really need are rear bags, manual valves, and gauges. this is a super cheap way to get on air. thats the route i was going its just not workin at the moment!
cheers










_Modified by sneezer at 9:17 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## shapinoweno (Jul 31, 2009)

bags sold i have the air tank left. trying to get shipping qoutes out. i have a 5 gallon chrome air tank. tank needs to be cleaned up or painted. it is used and has some overspray on it ect $25.



























_Modified by shapinoweno at 7:25 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (shapinoweno)*

FS FULL AIR RIDE FOR MK4. SELLING NEED MONEY FOR SCHOOL. REALLY DONT WANT TO SELL BUT I GOT TO. LOOKING TO GET 1700.00 EVERYTHING IS BRAND NEW BEEN ON THE CAR MAYBE 1200 MILES. PM FOR OR TEXT OR CALL FOR INFO ON THE SETUP 16605255429. NEED GONE FAST


----------



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (glsdriver03*

sold.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (glsdriver03 (chase20v)*

I have a pair of new HPS Competition rear bags that have been sitting in my closet for over a year now... I had them mounted to a MKIV, I'm fairly certain they'll work on a MKV as well. $350.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I have for sale a set of Mason Tech rears for the r32/ttq. They have about 250 miles on them. I am asking $300+shipping.



_Modified by capt2.slow at 11:30 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Brand new in box Airlift rears for mk4. $350 to your door, everything included.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*

SOLD


_Modified by sbuogr at 8:29 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the following FS - all Brand NEW
(2) 1/2" SMC Water traps
(2) 1/2" x 1/2" hex nipple
(2) 1/2" to 1/4" reducer bushing
$60 shipped anywhere in the lower 48.


_Modified by STOOF G37 at 4:37 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a set of leader lines brand new make an offer.. pm me


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

* Aerosports over stock struts.... no rears NEW PRICE and they are out of the car now*
they are in my GLI right now but will be coming out soon or if someone wants em right away. struts were new last season but im not sure how good they are now. they dont leak so they should be ok for a while... *$375 shipped* and you can bolt em in. aerosports are almost $200 each, plus struts and time to cut/fit them on right... here is a pic of how they sit aired out on 17" rs's. they might go lower but i havent tried. prolly goin with something different all together :thumbup









_Modified by rizzles_dub at 12:25 PM 4-27-2010_ 


_Modified by rizzles_dub at 2:00 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rizzles_dub)*

I have a set of 8 1/2" shocker valves I want to go a different route thats why im selling These are brand spankin new and are all in their original boxes 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories

this is them on ebay where i got em they want $229 Ill take $200 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MKVdubbin at 10:20 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*FS: Entire Management Setup*

for sale: complete air management from my golf
(9) smc 1/2" valves (8 already configured and no leaks at all and one spare)
(5) pressure sendors (4 on valves and 1 on tank)
(2) 3 gallon tanks
(2) parker water traps (need new canisters - froze and cracked over winter)
(1) eai 9 switch box, chrome
(2) viair 480 compressors
(1) dakota digital odyssey quad pressure digital gauge
1/2 lines for everything, all fittings, schrader valve, tool attachment andanything extra's including all wires for setup 
switched to accuair management

*SALE PENDING - Will delete if sale is completed
*
asking $1000 for everything










































_Modified by psi glx at 7:00 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FS: Front Uvair brackets (wrdvento)*

...


_Modified by tomespo at 9:03 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: FS: air managment parts*

*sold*


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FS: air managment parts (12vfreak)*

fs: uv air airhouse2's with baak2basic brackets. been on the car for 4 months. have some rub marks from hitting the rear beam on my mk4. $150 plus shipping.


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

mason-tech rear bag only on the car for less than a week perfect for a blown bag or extra $250 shipped










_Modified by MkIII Jetta at 2:18 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (MkIII Jetta)*

edit


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a avs wireless remote system i decided to not use since it requires alot of work to make it work with a easystreet autopilot. It can be use with anything such as door poppers, popping your hatch, rolling down windows.. whatever you can wire it up to. It sells for 60 plus shipping, plus you need relays. Im asking 85 shipped with all relays. This system is brand new obviously since i didnt get it to work with my autopilot. Only thing is one remote was placed in a little glue on accident, still works just the back of it has some marks. It does come with 2 remotes so you could just use that one as a backup. 
http://avsontheweb.com/product...age=1


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Since I know you guys can benefit from this I have:
You can only get these as a set as I know H-sport does not sell each bar individually.
The sway bar goes under the axle so it is great for people that are low, or on bags.
$215 plus shipping obo
I have the H-sport endlinks but they were making noise, so I used my stock endlinks and all was well. I believe I did talk to someone at h-sport and was told you can purchase new front endlinks if you would like


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*









not the best pic but it is brand new
5 gallon 8 port tank
65 + shipping or trade for a slimmer longer 5 gal 4 port tank
tank is about 21" wide about 12" tall and about 9.5" deep


_Modified by NDubber at 6:42 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*MasonT rear firestones*

Sellin the rear mason-tech firestones. both just resleeved. one is on the car but has no miles on it. and the other hasent touched the car since they have been resleeved. The brackets themselves probably have 300miles on em. make me an offer. I think they are $250 brand new.


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

Complete MK4 air-ride, I gave it a shot but its not for me.
Comes with every single thing to make your car go up and down on all 4 corners.
2 - UVAIr Aerosport bags
1 - firestone rear bag kit 
1 - 5 gallon tank (brand new firestone bags)
2 - SMc watertraps
2 - bag plates for uvair bags
2 - 1/4" leader lines 
1 - easystreet management
8 - ASCO valves 
8 - Din connectors for ASCO valves 
2 - viair 400c compressors 
comes with 1/8th'' lines for rear bags, and 1/4'' lines for front bags.
this is a bag over coilover set up in the front, but can be made into a bag over strut with the right bag plates (includes all fittings etc).
this is literally everything you need to make your car go low at the push of some buttons.
if you drive a gti i will include the box to hold it all in.
















Looking for $2000obo +shipping. if you are interested PM me and we can work on a price. keep in mind I dont need to sell it, so please dont lowball.


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

*sold*


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Easystreet Autopilot brain/ecu with harnesses, relays, plugs etc. Just purchased from a fellow member, but I have no use for it. Brand new!!! 

$170 shipped/paypal'd 









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v151/darioc/photo5.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v151/darioc/photo4.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v151/darioc/photo3.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v151/darioc/photo2.jpg


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

Complete mk4 air-ride kit, check the sig.


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

For sale: 


Viar 400c $180 shipped 
110/145 Pressure switch $20 shipped 



everythings brand new never used. pm me if you need pictures.... 
Located in New Jersey.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

AAC firestone rear bags for mk4 golf/jetta. Sell for 369.99 from aac, looking for 290.00 shipped. good condition they have been on my car since october


----------



## kobrakai176 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sold


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

FS: Used Dual Viair 400 Chrome with Relays and Tank Switch 

$250 Shipped


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

sold


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

sold


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

sold


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Brand new 5 gallon, 5port tank, flat black 70shipped! email me @ [email protected] for pics.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

5 Gal slim air tank

This is for the complete setup! (hardlines and mdf floor) will fit right into your mk4 gti.
200.00

If you want just the tank, 95


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Used in good condition Dual 400 Viair with tank switch and relays..
Have new water trap as well..
$300 Shipped


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

98vr6t said:


> Used in good condition Dual 400 Viair with tank switch and relays..
> Have new water trap as well..
> $300 Shipped


 your price went up $50 from like 5 posts ago


----------



## vdub11 (Apr 21, 2002)

*fs: Air struts and digital controls in Pittsburgh*

Set of four air struts and. Digital control panel with senders in Pittsburgh. Used but still work fine. Probably need new wire harness for control panel. Made by air ride technologies, sell for 250 obo for everything or trade. For bag over strut front bags. Text for pics 412-874-9382


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

..


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

•Selling custom painted suitcase air tank. This thin 5 gallon steel tank has (1) 1/2" port on each end, (4) 1/2" ports on the side and (1) 1/4" port on the bottom. Dimensions are 7" in diameter and 34" in length. The paint still looks good, has a few marks on it but overall looks great.
tank by itself- $175
•Selling custom made suitcase sub box w/o sub. This is a real leather suit case that has been painted to match the tank and a real MDF box is build inside.
subbox by itself-$60
•Would prefer to sell as a package.- $225
Buyer pays shipping.
Please no low balls/ I'll only answer PM's from people w/ asking price.










*
*SALE PENDING**


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

im looking for a complete mk4 jetta air ride kit... if anyone has something lmk... and if this isnt ment to post in to ask, my bad....


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

Complete Air Ride Setup

Mk4 GTI

Ride-Tech e2 management
Bagyards front and rear Bags
All Lines & Fittings
Rears are 1/8"
Fronts are 3/8"
All Fittings needed
5 gallon tank
Chrome viair 400 compressor
Water TRap

Will have pics sooner or later

Im thinking $2600 sounds like a fair price?


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

Need rear MKV bags, no airhouse / or anything with brackets etc. Looking for masontechs, or bagyards, or firestone.


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

*HPS Rears Mkiv*

got a set of HPS rear bags for sale. These are the sleeve type bags identical to firestones. looking to get 200$ obo.

Also got a single airhouse 2 for the rear of a mkiv . Looking to get 60$ OBO


----------



## 82vwpickup (Jul 22, 2008)

WTB: I am looking to get a complete kit for a mk3 jetta. if anyone has one lmk or lmk where a good company is to get one, thanks,..


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*DAMNIT PEOPLE. THIS IS THE FOR SALE THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WTB/WTT thread is HERE: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Air-Suspension-WTB-WTT-Thread-April-June-2010

is it really that hard? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## chrisdfv (Oct 9, 2007)

SOLD


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

selling my *brand new* AAC Firestone rear bags for a mk4. I bought these from AAC a month ago but need the money now. They have never been installed, just taken out of the box for pictures and such. I'm looking for $325 + shipping. 

The kit comes with the Firestone sleeve bags with the AAC top bracket, bottom bracket, all mounting hardware, and 1/4" fittings.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

sold


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*FS: Full BagYard setup (mk4 platform)*

The time has come to move on I am selling my full airride kit. I am asking $2400 firm buyer pays paypal fees and shipping. If you have a set of quality coils in good condition let me know we can work on the price from there. Dont have any pics right now bc everything is still on the car, but the car is not being driving so non of the parts are being used. If you have any question or concers IM me or email me for fastest respose at [email protected] 

2x premium series front struts (about 15,000 miles still in very good condition) 
2x bagyard rear 0 miles never put on the car 
2x bilstein shocks 
4x 3/8 Chrome Airlift valves 
 1x 5gal 4 port Aluminum tank 
1x Air Zenith OB2 air compressor white 
1x sms 3/8 water trap 
1x square D adjustable pressure switch (set to 145 cut off) 
1x dual needle gauge 
1x single needle gauge 
x all the fitting you would ever need.


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

Jester2893 your inbox is full, I'm interested in your aero bags get at me asap. Email for quicker response [email protected]


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

F/S: Mini 4-corner remote I made. I used this when I had an issue with my autopilot controller. 








It's not pretty, but it's compact and it works. $30 shipped


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i have 2x leader lines with 3/8 ptc fittings.. 50 shipped with the fittings and 40 shipped without


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

everything is brand new looking to get 310 shipped on the bags, 160 shipped on the compressor and 60 shipped on the tank 3 gallon aluminum


----------



## NorbiA3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Airride rendszer VW Golf 3 
Auto háború nicht das System, komplett mit allem muss man, Dämpfer 280,000 
Ohne Stoßdämpfer 240,000 
wenn jemand interessiert sich für die Dinge, die Sie freuen einen Brief a die Adresse [email protected]


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

FS:
Front aerosports over H&R ultra lows : $375 (note, will need 1 new leader line)
5 gallon black tank: $50
See signature for wheels and brakes 
Located in 17225 PA, will ship for extra cost


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

1 blown universal aero sport $60.00 + shipping or make offer.

I think its like 40.00 to have it re sleeved or something


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

i have a set of un-modified baak2basic rear MKv brackets (new never used) $75 shipped


----------



## vsmhatched (Jan 8, 2010)

glices said:


> two UA strut bags with leader line and 1/4" fitting!!! one bag has a slight (tiny scuff mark) it wont hurt anything... i tired taking pics of the mark and it wont show up in the pics... $225 shipped i also have a set of un-modified baak2basic rear MKv brackets (new never used) $75 shipped


can you put up some pics of the UA strut bags please..


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

vsmhatched said:


> can you put up some pics of the UA strut bags please..


SOLD!!!


----------



## NorbiA3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Airride komplettes System zum Verkauf!
VW golf 1,2,3,4,vento
Seat Ibiza
Audi A3
Weitere Wagen schreiben privit


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

guy, you might get a better response if you translate this through google. :thumbup:


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

*FS: MKV Original Front Mason-Tech Struts.*

I have the original front mason-tech front struts designed for the mkv, these are the original one's designed to remove factory bushing to maximize the drop, these go pretty low. I don't have pictures right now because i'm running the stock 17 x 7.5 denvers with 225/45 and the perch doesn't allow the maximized drop so i ordered and i'm waiting on 10mm spacers so i can really slam, then i'll put the pictures up. They're in good condition and i will be trying to sell in like about a week. I'm looking for 450 picked up and i will ship at shipper's expense. PM with any questions and you can also text me at 7185105517.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a set of wireless avs remotes for an air ride setup. ill take 75 shipped with all relays, this cost me over 100.00 but it wont work with my easystreet so its useless to me.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

viar dual needle black-face gauges 220psi (3 available) $30 shipped ea










autopilot brain/ecu and harnesses (add transducers and a controller for complete autopilot system) $160 shipped


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*east street pancake tanks*










i for some reason have 3 of these sitting in my storage 
they are sold for $100 usd each, 

4gal
8port
all brand new

$60USD + shipping (weight is 21lbs) + paypal fee

call 604 789 2321
or email at
[email protected]


----------



## dturk33 (Oct 9, 2007)

*For Sale: Complete Mason-Tech air ride system*

First Generation Mason-Tech, complete air ride set up. Comes with everything you need. Struts, bilstein shocks or koni(cant remember), bags, lines, viair compressor, 5gal tank, fittings, parker water trap, all controlled by Dakota Digital air management sytem. Paid well over $3000 for everything. *Selling for $2000*

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## EyedeaY34 (Sep 8, 2009)

AUTOLOC Air Command air suspension control with 4 presets. Can be used with any air setup. 

I'm changing my entire setup ...$350 shipped
Its almost new / 9.999 out of 10 condition 

Why 350?...It one comes with the 4 pressure senders that u *NEED* to make it run. Companies usually sell these and then upsale u on the REQUIRED sensorsat:










*Description of Product from website:*​ 
Control your ride! Autoloc’s™ Air Command™ Air Bag Suspension Digital Controller Unit gives your complete control over your air bag suspension system. Featuring fully programmable settings and up to 8 user-defined presets, as well as built-in relay technology to control your air compressor, The Air Command™ gives you total management of your air bag system. Control each individual air bag, front and back separately, or all four bags at once! Viewing and adjusting your settings is a breeze thanks to the unit’s large LCD screen, which features backlit illumination for easy operation at night! All Air Command™ Systems come with detailed instructions and are backed by a limited lifetime warranty.[/QUOTE]

Email: [email protected]
txt: three wan ooh, fuh three 3, three three sevun 3

Please dont waste my time.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have AVS Wireless remotes for sale. 8 channel with 10 relays for commands. 

I will take 85 shipped. It cost $95 shipped from avs, plus $20 for the relays. 

pm me


----------



## RTUner (Apr 20, 2009)

anyone have a mkII setup? or just the bags?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

FS: MK2/MK3/corrado front old style Mason Tech Signature series struts. essentially a really short bag over coil set up. nice cnc'd brackets. uses uvair aero sports. uses koni adjustable shock inserts. dampening adjustable. 

$500 shipped. 

this pic is my old ones, the ones for sale are off my gf's mk3 and are identical to my old ones. 










on 16s:









on 17s:


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

hey looking to sell my some stuff i got setting around. i just bought setup from my buddy. so i dont need this stuff. selling this to bt turbo the car.

Bags over rsd coils
air house 2 back bags 
3 rocker switches
400c compressor
pressure switch
b2b back brackets 
all the air line and fittings you will need 
5 gallon tank 
water trap
there is more but i cant think right now.

looking to get 1500.00 shipped lmk what you got 16605255429 fastest way to get ahold of me


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

sold


----------



## SIC16 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Fs: Brans new front and rear mason-tech airstruts for mkii and mkiii*

I have a brand new set of front and rear airstruts for mkii but will also work on a mkiii. They are from mason-tech also i have great plates to go with them. Everything is brand new never installed just took them out of the box to look at them. If interested i'll e-mail you pics. Price is $1800.00 SHIPPED. If interested i might be able to work on price


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

1/4" water traps 

$30 shipped for both!!!


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

firestone rear bags for mk4...250 shipped:beer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-mk4-rear-air-bag-kit&p=66426012#post66426012


----------



## xr7jaws (Apr 21, 2007)

*MK4 Air Ride Kit*

This is a full airride hardware kit for a MK4 Jetta/golf. This is everything included: 

1x VIAIR 400C air compressor leader house included	
2x AirLift mk4 jetta/golf shocks with integrated airbags 
2x Airhouse 2	airbags	
2x Baak2Basics rear brackets (to mount airhouse2 bags) 
8x AirLift 1/2" 300psi air valves (2 for each corner, already preassembled with senders)	
1x 5 gallon DOT stamped tank with 8x1/2" ports (comes with 4x 1/2" to 3/8" adapters for included airline and 150/110psi switch) 
1x 7 AVS switch 
1x Digital Air Pressure Display
20+ feet of 3/8" nylon airline made for airride kits 
5x air pressure senders (4 for each valve and 1 for the tank) 
EVERYTHING EXCEPT FRONT BAGS, TANK and VALVES ARE NEW 
PRICE: $1000 obo +shipping:beer::beer:

*--->not separating, not looking for trades*


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*2 months old viair 380C FS*

i have very good condition viair 380C for sale
newly replaced air line
selling cuz i got dual 480C
Price $125CANADIAN


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I have a bunch of fittings

4- 3/8 NTP to 1/4 PTC
3- 1/4 PTC T fittings
1- 1/4 PTC Y split
1- 1/2 NTP to 1/4 NTP fitting
1- 3/8 NTP to 3/8 PTC
1- 1/2 NTP to 1/2 NTP (male end/female end)
4- 3/8 NTP T fittings with a 3/8 PTC on one side and a 1/4 PTC on the other
2- 3/8 NTP to 3/8 NTP fittings (male one end female other)
1- 3/8 NTP to 3/8 NTP (dual male end)
2- 3/8 NTP plug fittings (scews into a 3/8 opening to plug it shut)
1- 3/8 NTP to 1/4 PTC fitting
1- 110 on 145 Pressure switch never used BRAND NEW
1- T block, 3/8 NTP male end with 2 3/8 NTP female ends


Make offers for what you want/need. If I don't sell it I'll throw em in a box and start collecting for when I start doing air installs for people :thumbup:


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*FS MkIV complete airride kit*

Bagyard bomber fronts
Firestone rears
Dakota odyssey digital gauge with senders
2 400cc Vair compressors
5 gallon 8 port tank
2 water traps
8 smc valves
pressure switch
switch box
all the fittings, everything is put togther in the valve manifold strips already
power and grounding amp wires, grounding block, distribution blocks
quick air connect and air hose
i have an air horn too ill give you

i might be missing something but its everything you need only thing you'll have to buy is the airline

*asking $2400obo* but im open for trades plus cash on some coils depending what kind.


for faster reply email me [email protected]


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Fab-Lab Pressuryte System*

Not much to say about it. In "Like new" condition. From what I know only a certain number of these out there. 

$350 shipped


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Watertraps*

Delete...


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

Brand new
Dual 380c Compressors-$285
Dual 400c Compressors-$295
Dual 444c Compressors-$295

Smoked 10 Switchbox- $27


1 New Rear Airlift mkv bag- $66

dual 480c compressors- used year on mini truck- $250obo


----------



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*FS: full mk4 r32 air ride setup*

hey guys....as title say i have a full mk4 r32 air ride setup for sale....bagyard front and rear bags accuair managment.....switchspeed controller vu4 manifold viar 400c compressor and 5 gallon tank black.....i have all airlines and fitting along with the guages and mk4 guage pod made by openroad tuning......this entire kit has less then 1200 miles ......i live in northeast nj.....i will ship at buyers expense....make an offer no low ballers please...i can also sell the trunk frame i built but will not ship it....the kit is still installed on the car will be removing this upcoming week...thank you

please contact me at [email protected] or at 551-265-3856...thank you.....


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*5 gallon 6- 1/2" port tank & 50ft 3/8" air line*

Got a 5 gallon 6- 1/2" port tank and 50ft of 3/8" air line that i want to sell... looking to get $90 picked up *OBO* , or plus shipping 


both are brand new never used


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

I have Mason-Tech front struts for sale, i'm actually going on vacation until the 25th but decided to put it up in case someone is interested and can maybe save up money for these even though i will not sell them for alot, i'm asking $500 OBO for them, here's a pic of them and them on my car.


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FS: 4 SMC flow controls $70 shipped in the lower 48*









SMC 3/8" flow controls 70$ shipped USPS priority mail


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fs: 5 gallon aluminum tank*

Ready to polish raw aluminum tank. used for a month but want to go with a 3 instead. Selling for 100 shipped! 

[email protected]


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

sold


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Easystreet autopilot*

for sale is my almost new easystreet controller. comes with the controller, ethernet cable, transducers,and the little box the valves hook up to. sell for over 500 new. asking 400 shipped. this is the 175psi unit


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Jester2893 said:


> 8 SMC Air Ride valves & fittings:
> These where on the car for about 3 weeks total and they worked great no leaks or stuck valves.
> 
> The valves are pre-strung with no leaks into (2) valve strings and are ready for 1/8 pressure senders to be screwed in. I will ship them together, but if buyer wants I will disassemble and clean everything and ship them that way also.
> ...


----------



## SIC16 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Fs: Brand new mason-tech front and rear airstruts*


















































THEY ARE BRAND NEW NEVER INSTALLED OR SEEN AIR. JUST TAKEN OUT OF THE BOXES FOR PICS

$1,550.00 SHIPPED these will fit MKII/MKIII/CORRADO

sold sold sold


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

The car isn't selling so I am parting it out, This setup is as clean as it gets for a mk4
No Low Ballers I am more than happy to keep the setup if I don't get close to what I have invested.
Everything has less than 3k miles on it. Keep in mind you can't get mason techs right now 

Mason Tech fronts
Re-5 rears ( with Dobritz brackets)

*Management*
Dakota Digital Gauge
AVS 7 switchbox
(2) 4 way Easy Street manifolds
Dual 400c Viair Compressors
5 gal tank
Hardlines (by swoops)
(2) water traps
All the wires/air lines/fittings you will need
Black suede floor

* Asking $3,000 Shipped*

I'm sure I forgot some stuff, here are some pictures 








































:beer::thumbup:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

*unloading a few pieces.*

I have a couple fittings thats Im looking to unload.

I have a few 3/8 T fittings, Some reducer fittings to install gauges into the tank.
8 reducer fittings for the 1/4 inch line fittings. 2 gauges, Check valve, valve to adjust air flow. 
What you see in the photo is what you will get.

Looking to get 50 shipped for everything. I dont wanna send little pieces here and there.










I also have a 380c comp. only 2 months old at most. looking to get 160 shipped for this unit.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FS: Airlift Lifestyle bag*

Single bag for sale or trade (see wtb/wtt).


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

So I bought these two manifolds from Burritowagen a few months back. He said they worked perfectly for him but they don't for me. I can get ones dumps only to work and the other only the fills work. It could be wiring but I highly doubt that. I just want them gone. 150 OBO for both.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Selling My Entire Management. All brand new, Hasn't been used yet. 

I was in the process of bagging my B5 Passat but there is a change in wind. :banghead: 

Things for sale. Going to sell the kit all together for now. Everything you need to do a 8 valves analog set up. 

1x - Hand Pollished 5 Gallon Alluminum Tank $200 (Put over 25 hours into this baby) 
1x - 400c Viair Compressor (Brand New) $160 
8x - 3/8 Asco Valves $230 
2x - Dual Needle Viair Gauges 160psi Illuminated $56 
1x - AVS Black 7 Switchbox $60 
1x - Single Needle Viair Illuminated 160psi Gauge $12 
1x - 145/110 Pressure Switch $15 
1x - 42 Draft Design Single Din Triple Gauge Holder (Black ABS Plastic) $22 
65 ft. - 1/8th Airline $20 
55 ft. - 1/4th Airline $22 
1x - Relay and Wiring Harness $6 
99x - **** load of fittings to make 4 valve assembly's and more $150 
4x - 3/8th Silencer $15 
1x - SMC 3/8 WaterTrap $25 

None of this stuff has been used yet. Going to sell for $900 + Shipping. I live in Southern California. Zip Code 93065. If your willing to pick up that makes things easier. Call or text me anytime at 805-624-0261 -Austin


----------



## buchstuke (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a used air ride controller setup for sale, made by Auto Pilot. It was in a car for 9,000 miles. 

Kit includes: 

-Digital controller 
-Digital controller ECU 
-Pressure sensors 
-Solenoid harness 
-Ethernet cable 
-Inline fuse 
-Extra fuses and fittings 

The kit retails for $650 brand new. Price is $500 shipped.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*FS Full MK4 set up Masontech Autopilot*

FULL FULL baller set up 

Mason tech new style front airstruts 
Airlift Rear 
5 Gallon Tank 
2 400cc compressors 
AutoPilot Digital Management 
all valves, lines, everything 

3000


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

looking for mk4/tt front struts.... mason-techs or bagyards. HIT ME UP!


----------



## joeslow (Sep 22, 2007)

This is all Brand New: 
5 gallon 5 port tank black 
2 1/2 valves 
2 3/8 valves 
VIAIR 400c compressor 
a bunch of fittings 
a bunch of air line 










































































queens, ny 
$400 

picked this up on here not too long ago 
but i dont plan on doing air anytime soon 

___________________________________________________ 

i also have another setup that is USED 
5 gallon tank 
2 compressors (cant remember what size off the top of my head probably 3--) 
8 valves 
[not sure if anything in the set up works i tested one compressor and one valve to fill a balloon a few months back other than that its just been laying around] 

queens, ny 
$400 

you can reach me via PM.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

sold


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

SOLD


----------



## sublow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

will this kit work for my 99 Beetle


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

sublow1 said:


> will this kit work for my 99 Beetle


 
it will, but i'm not sure what the spare tire well is like for the management


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Sold


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

.FLY GLI. said:


> it will, but i'm not sure what the spare tire well is like for the management


 where did you get that digital display?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*FS: Brand new never installed Firestone rears with brackets for MK4*

For an install on a friends car. thinking about switching to something different now, Brand new from Air assisted, never mounted or aired up. 

$360 shipped


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Part Out*

*SOLD*
:beer::beer:


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bags over rsd coils
air house 2 back bags 
3 rocker switches
400c compressor
pressure switch
b2b back brackets 
all the air line and fittings you will need 
5 gallon tank 
water trap
there is more but i cant think right now.
need *1000.00 SHIPPED*
PM TEXT/CALL 16605255429 

*NEED GONE FAST GUYS HIT ME UP*


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

sold thx


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

glsdriver03 said:


> Bags over rsd coils
> air house 2 back bags
> 3 rocker switches
> 400c compressor
> ...


Clear your pm box


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*FS: Mason-Tech Struts (MKV Application)*

*FS: Mason-Tech Front Struts (MKV fitment)* *Imola Red Powder Coat* *Finish.*

*Has been on car for roughly 2000 miles.*

*$800.00 shipped!*

*Pictures:*


















Kevin :thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Avs remotes brad new with 4 relays 60 bucks shipped. I paid about 85-90
I have 1/4 leader lines and can also include 3/8 ptc for them. make me an offer
random fittings/pressure switch make offers. 
all stuff pictured is for sale

EDIT: LEADER LINES ARE GONE


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

*brand new bits*

universal air aerosport bags 250 shipped
viair 380 chrome compressor 120 shipped
3 gallon aluminum tank 70 shipped


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

2 uvair aerosport bags with brackets. 225 shipped
easystreet management. 350 shipped
3 gallon steel tank. 50 shipped


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

Viar 480. Only used for testing for leaks. 200 OBO


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*FS: 5 gallon 8 1/2" port steel tank*










brand new- never used- looking for $60 shipped or $50 picked up in MD


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

*stufff*

Aerosprt bag over coil bags with 1/4 leader lines all brackets and fittings 300 obo

OR i can sell the on the coils ready to be put in a mark 3 for 475


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Yo!
Here is my setup
Uvair bags up front on bilstein pss9 coilovers
Bagyard supreme bags on the rear with bilstein pss9 shocks.
2 viair 200 compressors.
2, 3 gallon air tanks (Black, but needs to be painted)
Autopiolet digital controller and full management system
Custom manifold and 2 watertraps attached to the tanks.
includes all fittings and lines.

The bad

The front right bag has a slow leak, and it leaks out to 0 when the car is stationary, and you have to give it some air every now and then when your driving... the car still drives fine when its at 0 psi just cause its not a super low drop... I could drive all around town at 0 psi in the front, the bags just need to be checked out... the rear bags are in good shape, you just might want to spend 200$ on some new bags upfront, other than the tanks needing to be painted this setup has ran me with no problems for 8 months of daily driving. The car was stored during the last winter so the setup has not seen cold temperatures. my setup was about 2500$ and im willing to part it out for some new PSS9 coilovers or some low miles KWV3's

This air ride setup was on a Mk4 R32. please keep that in mind

Looking for about 1300$ for everything, does not include shipping, but I will split the shipping costs with the buyer.


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

• 2 Bagyard Shorties
• 2 Bagyard Rears
• 2 Easystreet Manifolds
• Easystreet Autopilot
• 2 3-gallon tanks
• 2 480cc compressors with traps
• 1/4" line all around
• 1 Capacitor
• Fittings and ****

You'll probably need to get nutserts for the rears but other than that, everything is ready to bolt up. You can take the box or you can take it in pieces. The box will be perfect for an R with a solid floor and battery access.



here is a pic of management:









Here is a link to the build (The mason-techs were replaced by the shorties):
http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74799

Here is a pic of the beast:









$2600
socal preferred. If you need an install, I'll give you my friend's contact info.

pm me, I dont check here too often


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

*re-5 Bags with Mk4 Mounts*

RE-5 Slam Specialties with mounts for a mk4 great condition used for maybe 200 miles comes with or with out mounts. 

185 $ with out mounts
250$ with mounts


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*FS: 5 gal air tank and Two (2) Thomas compressors*

I'm doing something different with my air setup and am selling:

a five gallon tank - $60 plus shipping

and two (2) Thomas compressors _"327 series compressor Max PSI: 150. Volume: 0.50cfm @ 150 psi. Max amp draw: 19.6. This is the compressor that powers Air Ride Technologies' RidePro systems."_- $100 each plus shipping

Both items came from a ridepro e3 kit used less than 7000 miles with zero problems.










If you need more detailed pictures, I will stop being lazy and buy a new sim card to replace the fried one in my camera.

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

8 SMC Air Ride valves & fittings: 
These were in the car for 3 weeks total and they work great no leaks or stuck valves or anything like that. The valves are pre strung with no leaks into 2- (4) valve strings and are ready for 1/8 pressure senders to be screwed in. I will ship them together, but if buyer wants I will disassemble and clean everything and ship them that way also. 
*Price: 275$ shipped *


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

*FS: MKV Mason-Tech Front Struts.*

I have a pair of mason-tech front struts that i am selling for $600 plus shipping, they're in need of new strut mounts and bearings which won't be too much. LMK text me at 7185105517.


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

*MKIV Strunt Mounts With Bearing.*

I have BRAND NEW never installed strunt mounts with bearings for a mkiv gti that i ordered for my mkv thinking it would fit my mason-tech struts and it doesn't so i figured maybe someone needs them. I paid $30 shipped, looking to make most of my money back so i'm selling it for $28 shipped. 

Here's the link: 

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=935 

:thumbup:


----------



## Tagged&Bagged (Jul 25, 2010)

*Mk2/Mk3/Corrado Full set up*

Mk2/Mk3/Corrado Full set up 
Used for only 2000 miles need to pay bills instead  
Looking for about 1600.00 
2 - Aerosport bags for front 
2 - bag plates for front 
2 - Chapman Struts. 
1 - 5 gal tank. 
2 - viair 400 comps. 
2 - viair dual needle gauge 
1 - viair single needle gauge 
1 - SMC Watertrap 
8 - SMC Valves 
1 - 7 Switchbox Free 
2 - 1/4" leader lines 
Fittings 
all the valves are assembled 
Also have some raceland front struts I might include 
Located in socal 
This was when I bought it new few changes here and there. Compressor sticker were taken off, tank has been spray painted but will be spray painted back to black etc...


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

*5 gallon air tank*

I have a flat black 5 gallon 5port tank. 
i would like 30bucks plus whatever shipping is!


----------



## cameron_mk3 (Dec 27, 2008)

FS: Mk2 ready Air Lift Chapman air struts. They have one week (maybe 50miles) on them, no damage at all. The lower mount has been modified to accept a mk2 mount. 

I have seen people weld & thread a bolt onto the bushing. This seemed WAY too sketch, so I had a sleeve welded to the strut, and the factory mount was slid & welded inside that. 

These struts are 12 way adjustable dampening. 

I love them, but I have pulled the whole air system out in place for something else. 

Located in Vancouver, BC, but will accept *$500 CDN shipped within Canada / USA* 

Email me for questions. Cameron67 at shaw dot ca


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*air parts*

i have for sale a 
5 gallon 8 port tank (new) 60 shipped
viair 380cc compressor (new)155 shipped
(2) easy street manifolds (new)315 shipped 
all are shipped in the 48 states


i ALSO have my Mk4 Air ride setup for sale it consists of
Mason Tech front Struts (the new series) painted Amulet red and have scott masons signature
Slam Specialites Re-5 rears with Dorbritz Design brackets
Easy Street Autopilot with Manifolds 3/8 line
5 gallon 8 port tank
(2) Viair 400cc Compressors 
all wiring and everything you need to put this into your Mk4 gti or jetta. you may need more line
*$2500+ shipping*
the parts are still on the car once i have a buyer they will be removed asap


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

MKV airlift xl rear struts 150 shipped! Basically Brand new, installed and took off. Used maybe 50 miles tops!







pic of the rear struts.


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a sick azz caddy that I need to sell and I would do a partial trade for some cash and air ride for my b3 passat wagon. Hit me up. link is in the sig.:beer:


----------



## nudebowl (Jun 19, 2005)

*Slam Specialties Re-5's MK4 Rears with Brackets $200 Shipped*

Purchase off of Do-Work one month ago. Brand new, never mounted. Brackets were spray painted blue. Not going to work for my set up. $200 Shipped


----------



## nudebowl (Jun 19, 2005)

*Double Convolute air springs with brackets 200 shipped*

These are double convolute air springs from airbagit.com. They are rated at 3049 lbs per bag. They come with cup style brackets and can be re-fabricated to fit whatever you can think of. They have not been mounted and are brand new. I will include the 3/8 press in air connectors with them. They are 2.8" closed, 10.50" extended and 7.25" dia. $200 shipped


----------



## nudebowl (Jun 19, 2005)

*New Bag over Struts Airbagitcom. $475 shipped*

These are brand new, never mounted bag over struts from airbagit.com. They were made for a 1998 Cadillac Deville but I was going to mount them to my Audi. That project is over and these didn't get used. I took the one out of the factory bubble wrap for the photo. These go for $799 on there site. I am selling them for $475 shipped. If you pm me I can send you some measurements.


----------

